# Must Be Monday



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Thought(s) for the day:

Does it make someone feel special if they are one of Mark Zuckerberg's 96,000,000 friends?

Is it a good business practice to repeatedly be hearing "Your call is very important to us. Please continue to hold." for 30 minutes?

Is it a good business practice to have a "Contact Us" web page with no telephone number, business address or email address?

Is it a good business practice for a business to post "Email us for..." and then never respond?

Is it a good business practice to have un-naviagable, but highly glitzy, web pages? (Like drop down boxes that cover up key information?)

Do you trust the facts on "sponsored" pages on Facebook or Yahoo?

Do you ever wonder if the engineers who design a product actually use it?

And is it a good business practice to have junior engineers design the more critical parts of a product?

Is it a good business practice to have products that wear out before they are ever used?

Is it a good business practice to have packaging, like clamshell packages, that are so difficult to open, that the product gets broken before it is ever used?

Must be Monday morning. I've said enough. But feel free to add other "good business practices".

Ralph


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Whenever I go over a bridge or park in a parking deck, I always hope the guy engineering it was at the top of his class and not the bottom...


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

You know what they call the guy that graduates last in his class at Med school?.............Doctor..


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Should we think twice about shaking hands? Which hand do you wipe with?


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I think I need to change the name of my farm to, *FOR-PROFIT-FARMS*, so the hay scavengers that show up on Mondays will realize my hay for sale is not leftover garage sale items from the weekend.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

ozarkian said:


> I think I need to change the name of my farm to, *FOR-PROFIT-FARMS*, so the hay scavengers that show up on Mondays will realize my hay for sale is not leftover garage sale items from the weekend.


 Maybe you ought to consider a "GOODWILL" Farm. You know where everybody gives you products for free you can sell for money and they get to deduct their donation and people think they are great citizens for buying the products given to you.


----------

